# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Crusader Kings 2

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Crusader Kings 2*.

----------


## copainjack

Juste un grand merci pour ce guide qui me permet de me remettre à CK2 après une trop longue pause

----------

